# Northsea Operations - some videos



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

A bit more discovered on YouTube.

This one shows the infamous bouy lassoo'ing - and what often went wrong!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2IPie0V4vM&feature=related

(Swing that lamp!) In the old days the bulwarks were much lower (usually waist high) and there weren't that many men on deck and you did not have that high falutin' hydraulic gate thingy on the stern....

Then there is this one - cargo ops which is the run of the mill stuff you did. Oh and remember, the AB's had to unhook all this stuff - and why are there so many on deck? I counted FIVE! It used to be just two of you (and the Mate / 2nd Mate if you were really lucky.....)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-goVtt5tsY&feature=related

Ah bless - the good old days!

Jonty


----------

